# Nikon L310 or Nikon L810



## amandeep86 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I'm confused in Nikon L310 and Nikon L810 models.

I cannot stretch my budget and want to stick with Nikon only.

So, please tell me which one should I go for and why.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2012)

L810 is not available anywhere now, if you can find one anywhere then get it.


----------



## amandeep86 (Mar 28, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> L810 is not available anywhere now, if you can find one anywhere then get it.



It is available on eBay for Rs.13,880/-


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2012)

Not much difference between these two cameras. Time value doesn't seems to be good. I am comfortable using AA battery cameras, but 4 AA batteries is kinda heavy and you may need to carry a spare set (you have to buy extra) and it will be like overloaded in your backpack. It's bulky...

The only thing I like in these two cams are wider angle lens.

If you are ok with the size, AA batteries L810 would be a better pick. Obviously, you will pay little more than L310.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh I didn't saw/read that L810 uses AA batteries, I personally don't like a camera that uses AA batteries(but thats me).
So go for L310.


----------



## amandeep86 (Mar 29, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Oh I didn't saw/read that L810 uses AA batteries, I personally don't like a camera that uses AA batteries(but thats me).
> So go for L310.



What..? L310 also uses 2 AA batteries.

And I finally bought the L810 from eBay because it's not yet available in Chandigarh. I tried to find one today but, unfortunately no one has it yet.

According to me, L810 is better because of the following advantages:

(1) 16 vs. 14 Megapixel
(2) 26x vs. 21x Optical Zoom
(3) Lens Shift VR in L810
(4) Price difference isn't much


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2012)

Congrats... Share your photos here in our photography thread.


----------



## amandeep86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks! Once it arrives, I'll do it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 31, 2012)

amandeep86 said:


> What..? L310 also uses 2 AA batteries.
> 
> And I finally bought the L810 from eBay because it's not yet available in Chandigarh. I tried to find one today but, unfortunately no one has it yet.
> 
> ...



congrats..

can you please upload 26x optical zoom day and night video.


----------



## Davidmayer (Apr 11, 2012)

Both Camera are good ,both are good feature and there are not more difference in both.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 14, 2012)

^^^^
OP has already bough the camera.
Please read the whole thread before posting.


----------

